# Monitor, Tastatur und Maus werden nicht erkannt - Nix geht mehr .



## InTro (11. Oktober 2011)

Hallo PCGH Gemeinde,

Ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende also wende ich mich an euch. Ich habe heute ein neues DVD Laufwerk (LG GH22NS50) eingebaut, erstmal kein Problem. Nach dem Eibau startete ich den PC ganz normal jedoch bekam ich kein Bild auf den Monitor und Maus und Tastatur gingen auch nicht ( Kein Licht, Num Lock Taste geht auch nicht). 
Alle Lüfter laufen (Gehäuse,Netzteil,GraKa) und das neue Laufwerk geht auf und zu, Festplatte rotiert. Stecke ich ext. USB Geräte an, leuchten deren Lichter (ext. Festplatten rotieren), mehr kann ich aber auch nicht sagen ohne Monitor. Ich komme noch nicht einmal ins Bios und bekomme keine Fehlerpieptöne vom Mainboard. Monitor und Tastatur am Laptop getestet, laufen ohne Probleme, Maus ohne passenden Treiber natürlich nicht (Roccat).

Was habe ich bis jetzt probiert (nicht in unbedingt dieser Reihenfolge):

Sytem komplett auseinandergebaut und wieder zusammengesetzt.
Verschiedenste Steckplätze ausprobiert.
Monitor an VGA statt an DVI.
Ramriegel einzeln getestet (allerdings nur im DIMM Steckplatz 1).
Cmos Reset (ohne Strom!)
Mainboardbatterie raus und nach 10 min wieder rein.
Mainboardbatterie gewechselt.
Nur das nötigste eingebaut aber selbst an der int. Grafik (nach Cmos Reset) wird der Monitor nicht erkannt (Check Signal Kabel).
Stromkabel ausgetauscht.
Monitorkabel ausgetauscht.
(interessanterweise wollte er ohne Festplatte gar nicht starten,nicht mal die Lüfter, ich dachte dies sei möglich !? )
Laufwerk weggelassen.
Mainboard abgeschraubt (nachdem ich versucht habe mich halbwegs zu entladen) und nach dahintergefallenen Schrauben, Metallteilen zu schauen-nix-
Nach beschädigten Leitungen/Verbindungen auf dem Mainboard und dahinter gesucht.

NICHTS HAT GEHOLFEN.

Ich bin wirklich am verzweifeln, andere Hardware zum testen ist leider nicht vorhanden. Ich bin beim Laufwerkaseinbau eigentlich sehr umsichtig gewesen, nur die Frontblende des Gehäuse (Coolermaster RC 690) musste ich recht großem Kraftaufwand abnehmen.

Mein Sytem:

AMD PhenomII 940
Sapphire Radeon HD 4870 Toxic
4GB A- Data Vitesta DDR2 800 4-4-12
MSI DKA 790GX Platinum
WD Caviar Black/Blue ? 640 GiG
Be quiet Dark Power Pro 550 Watt
Asus Xonar Essence ST
Win 7 Home Premium 64 Bit

Kein OC.

Vlt. fälllt jmd. ja was ein oder auf.

Cheers Intro


----------



## Ashton (12. Oktober 2011)

Keine Fehlerpieptöne? Nehme mal an den Speaker hast du nicht abgestöpselt.
Iwelche Anschlüsse fürs Mainboard vergessen oder nicht richtig fest?


----------



## InTro (12. Oktober 2011)

Nicht das ich wüsste , ich wüsste nicht mal wo ich den hätte abstöpseln sollen  . Nein auf dem Mainboard steckt alles fest, mehrmals kontrolliert.


----------



## Ashton (12. Oktober 2011)

Könnte die CPU oder das Mainboard sein.
Vor dem Laufwerkeinbau hat alles noch funktioniert?
CPU ist auch richtig angeschlossen?

Also starten mit Minimalkonfig: Laufwerke ab, Soundkarte raus...nur mit Graka, CPU und Speicher hast du schon gemacht?
Vllt kannst noch ein anderes Mainboard testen oder die CPU mal ein und wieder neu einbauen.(Wackelkontakt)


----------



## InTro (12. Oktober 2011)

Ja zuvor funktionierte alles. Cpu Stromstecker steckt und ist kontrolliert. CPU selber habe ich nicht angeschaut da ein ziemlich großer Alpenföhn draufsteckt, der sitzt auch fest.


----------



## Ashton (12. Oktober 2011)

Probiere dann nochmal die einzelnen Speicher-Steckplätze durch in Minimalkonfig.
Sonst musst dir mal deine CPU anschauen.


----------



## Holytobi (12. Oktober 2011)

hm selbst wenn die cpu kaputt ist würde das das mainboard mit ner fehler meldung angeben hört sich eher nach mainboard futsch an das es gar nicht mal mehr zum POST kommt


----------



## Gazelle (12. Oktober 2011)

Hatte ich auch schon das Problem, bei mir hat es sich mit CMOS-Reset wieder bereinigt, allerdings an den zwei Kontakten per Schraubenzieher und nciht mit der Batterie


----------



## InTro (15. Oktober 2011)

Hi Gazelle, könntest du das genauer ausführen, hab ich noch nei ausprobiert aber in meiner Verzweiflung greif ich nach jedem Strohhalm.


----------



## Gazelle (15. Oktober 2011)

Schau mal im handbuch deines Mainboards: entweder die Batterie rausnehmen oder wie bei mir, einen Schraubendreher an zwei Kontakte halten (CMOS Jumper)

Hier ist eine Anleitung: How to Clear CMOS ? - YouTube

Also ich musste bei meinem Board das mit der Batterie z.B. nicht machen


----------



## mrgonzales (19. Mai 2012)

*@**Gazelle*

Vieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelen Dank, ich bin hier fast verzweifelt, habe gefühlte Tage im Internet gegoogelt, bis ich diesen
erlösenden Kommentar gelesen habe. Nachdem ich meinen Rechner bestimmt 10 mal auseinander und irgendwie wieder zusammen
gebaut habe . Vor 5 Minuten hätte ich schon fast auf "Bestellen" bei Amazone geklickt, da dachte ich mir, ich such noch ein 
letztes mal nach einer Lösung. 
Ich liebe diesen CMOS - Reset , und auch wenn dieser Post bereits letztes Jahr eröffnet wurde, .. bedanken sollte man sich dennoch
für einen solch hilfreichen Beitrag.

Danke!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Gazelle (10. Juni 2012)

Kein Ding, ich helf gerne


----------

